# Credit Card but no Credit History



## madbint (20 Jan 2013)

I have had a credit card with AIB for many years.  As far as I am aware I have always paid in full on the due date.  

I recently paid the €6 to have the ICB send me my "Credit Report" (see the icb.ie website), but it came back "No Data Found".  Is this normal and should I be complaining to AIB that they haven't sent in any info on me?


----------



## Time (20 Jan 2013)

Normal enough for Ireland.

Most banks only send data where you go into arrears. One exception was MBNA who reported everything good bad or indifferent.


----------



## Gerry Canning (21 Jan 2013)

Not so.. Most banks send data on ALL accounts to show your credit history, be that history good or poor. Suggest ask AIb do they put credit history of credit cards onto the system. If they do,, ask them to put yours on the system , as a good credit history {called ICB} is very helpful on any future finance requests.


----------



## madbint (21 Jan 2013)

Yeah, that's what I figured.  I'll ask them and report back.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Inigo (22 Jan 2013)

I was about to post the same thing. I have a BOI VISA card which I haven't always paid off in full and previously had credit union loans, BOI bank loans and overdraft. But the ICB has no record of me. I am expecting to apply for a loan later in the year so I was looking ahead to see what they find on me. 

Should I try to get the bank to report data on me to ICB? I will probably be asking my own back for the loan so perhaps it won't matter, but there's a possibility I'll be asking Ulster Bank for the loan. I'm thinking they will be suspicious of me having no record.


----------



## marathonic (27 Jan 2013)

I've had an AIB credit card, an MBNA credit card and a mortgage - each of them for over 5 years.

The only thing that appears on my report is my MBNA credit card.


----------



## Sol28 (28 Jan 2013)

I had one credit union loan 12 years ago - and my credit card from BOI - and I also have a completely blank credit report


----------



## wbbs (28 Jan 2013)

Most of the credit unions are still not on the ICB and the credit cards are only an addition in fairly recent years too so any old accounts will probably not be on it.


----------



## AlbacoreA (28 Jan 2013)

salmon9077 said:


> Not so.. Most banks send data on ALL accounts to show your credit history, be that history good or poor. Suggest ask AIb do they put credit history of credit cards onto the system. If they do,, ask them to put yours on the system , as a good credit history {called ICB} is very helpful on any future finance requests.



Is this a related issue?

http://businessetc.thejournal.ie/aib-misreporting-loan-repayments-credit-551443-Aug2012/
http://www.thejournal.ie/irish-cred...-personal-reports-sent-by-aib-551215-Aug2012/


----------



## newme (30 Jan 2013)

i have a loan with arrears, MBNA credit card and none appeared on mine either!


----------



## BubbleWrap85 (6 Feb 2013)

I have a question:

I also recently paid the €6 to get an ICB report - I assumed I was to get a 'score' but I didn't. The report they sent me didn't tell me anything I didn't already know [i.e. that my loan repayments are always on time etc] but I was hoping for an indication [positive or negative] as to my chances of applying for a mortgage. what I mean is, occasionally I went a couple of euro into overdraft - I was wondering would that stand against me when applying for a mortgage?


----------

